# Need some humor today?



## Sawdustonmyshoulder (Jun 19, 2008)

With all the bad news, confusion and just old stuff… we need a good laugh. This was sent to me today and all I could think of was sharing it with my Lumberjocks buddies.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

:--)))

Dennis


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

cool ….... tat's some cool funnin'


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

It all makes sense to me


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

LOL! Very good, thanks


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

funny hey, when your from da nort,


----------



## 559dustdesigns (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks for the laugh.


----------

